# WC Calvus Finnicky Eaters!



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

From other threads I know that some of you have experienced this as well. It's been 6 days since they were introduced, and they've shown very little interest in food in that time. I've tried the following:

NLS 1mm: lucky if I see them nibble at it. Occasionally they grab some them spit it out.

NLS Thera A+: they can't be bothered. seems like they don't see it, don't want it, or find it too small to bother with.

HBH Veggie Flakes: no thanks.

Frozen krill (thawed): maybe a bit. Again mouthing & spitting mostly.

Mbuna fry: added 4 to se if they would go for them, about 1/2". The Calvus are about 2.5" & 3.25". Not sure if the size differential is sufficient, but those fry look like they could fit in the calvus' mouth no problem (certainly the larger one anyways). I can still see some fry - I'll have to check really carefully to see if all 4 are still in there somewhere...

Brine flakes soaked in garlic/vitamin stuff: sampled a bit. Might have eaten some, but mostly spit it out. Had to vacuum most of it out.

What to do? Is this normal or should I worry? Do I have to start hatching live brine shrimp? In six days I know they have eaten a bit, but really just a bit. The other fish are eating somewhat more (all juvies: N. helianthus, N. brevis, J. marlieri & cyps). Agression is not a factor at this point.

PH: tapwater 7.4 boosted to 8.0 with baking soda, dropped to 7.8 in a week - going to add crushed coral to filters to improve stability.
Temp: 26 C (79 F)
Amonia & Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: Below 20 ppm but due for water change.


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

I have two white calvus that are both wild caught, it took them about 2-3 weeks to get comfortable in the tank, but now they gobble every last bit of NLS up in the tank. In fact, I just noticed eggs in a shell a few days ago. Everything you're saying happened to me, I worried, but once they get comfortable these fish are amazing.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks tf, that's comforting to know. They don't otherwise look ill or especially shy.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Good to know, tks. These two aren't fry though. 2.5" & 3.25" w/c.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well maybe I should read posts carefully before posting advice on how to raise fry.   
Good luck with em and do not worry too much WC can be a bit difficult at first but never seen one starve itself to death. Getting them to feed as fast as pos is beyond me though.  Female is always the deciding factor males are ten a penney to replace but the female is worth sweating over. If she does not feed for two weeks separate em I think.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I always feed live brine when I get a new Wild Altolamp.
It takes them awhile to learn to eat pellets.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Indeed, wild Alto's can be stubborn to convert to pellets and flakes. Try some ghost shrimp, or smaller fry.


----------



## APII (May 17, 2008)

IME,,Calvus and Comps take a good while to get settled into a "new" atmosphere, especially WC fish.

This may help,,just a thought though. It's something I always do when I buy fish,,WC or tank raised. Asked the seller/supplier/somebody what they've been feeding them???? :thumb:

Even if it's not your choice,,,at least they will be getting something they are used to. HTH

APII


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

APII said:


> This may help,,just a thought though. It's something I always do when I buy fish,,WC or tank raised. Asked the seller/supplier/somebody what they've been feeding them???? :thumb:


Yes, it dawned on me after I realized how finnicky these are that I should have gotten some. I took that trouble for Tropheus so why not for calvus (doh!) I believe the supplier uses a 'house-blend' of their own. I could get some off them if I were willing to make the 30 mile drive for it (and if it comes to that I will).

Thanks for the re-assurances everyone - just needed to know it's not something to panick over yet. They appear healthy and occasionally go through he motions of doing a bit of foraging, so I'll be patient.


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 

Guess I'll chime in on this one, if I may. I just got a bunch of WC Frontosas, Calvus, and Compresiceps. After receiving them, what I usually do is not feed them the same day....usually the day after...only very little...I cut the frozen krill (thawed) to small pieces and drop some in there to see if they are interested. I have 1 black calvus out of all the WC that I received that's very shy and will only grab the food when I'm not looking at him.
The pellets will take a lot longer for them to eat. Once you've beefed them up a little, usually takes approx. a week, start introducing pellets. Very little at first...dont feed them for a day, then the next day, you want to give some pellets so that they are trying to eat it but usually they will spit back out. Eventually, they'll get it that they are food.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

All seems well now. After 2 weeks of just nibblling a bit here & there to get by on, they are finally going after garlic-soaked NLS with gusto. Ironically it is bits of algae wafer that they first started consuming with any enthusiasm. They'll eat some krill now as well. Still not much interest in shrimp flakes or Dainichi. I'll just keep mixing it up to get them more receptive to new gasttronomic experiences. 

The female had holed up in a shell for 3-4 days as though guarding eggs, and wasn't eating at all for that period. She's given that up now, eats and doesn't guard the shell anymore.

Your suggestions and experiences have all been welcome and helpful. Thanks :thumb:


----------

